# trying to fit nitto 555R's 285/35 on my car



## brandon05gto (Nov 9, 2009)

ok guys right now i have 19x9.5 with 275/30's and i already cut out my lips. the only suspension work i have are drag bags. i want to go down to 18x9.5 with a 2.75" lip/offset(i don't know if that is the right measurement for the offset but it is the only one i could find). what are the biggest tires i can get?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

brandon05gto said:


> ok guys right now i have 19x9.5 with 275/30's and i already cut out my lips. the only suspension work i have are drag bags. i want to go down to 18x9.5 with a 2.75" lip/offset(i don't know if that is the right measurement for the offset but it is the only one i could find). what are the biggest tires i can get?


My car is in the shop right now for AZA wheels and Nitto tires. Doing 285 NITTO 555 DRs in the rear. Adding Pedders 1.5 in lifting springs, new shocks and bushings.

You should be able to go to 285s


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

I agree with lowet, size 285/35-18 is the best option. This is assuming the offset on the wheel is higher than +40mm.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Discount Tire Direct said:


> I agree with lowet, size 285/35-18 is the best option. This is assuming the offset on the wheel is higher than +40mm.


ehhhhhhh..... that is a very general statement because stock is +48MM. with a +40, or even a +42 (which a lot of aftermarket rims seem to be) you will rub pretty bad. 

you would want around a +52MM to have optimum fit.

also with a 9.5" rim, *depending on your driving style*, you might want to stick with a 275 tire. in some circumstances, it also doesn't make any sense to lift the back of the car just to get a bigger tire under there.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> ehhhhhhh..... that is a very general statement because stock is +48MM. with a +40, or even a +42 (which a lot of aftermarket rims seem to be) you will rub pretty bad.
> 
> you would want around a +52MM to have optimum fit.
> 
> also with a 9.5" rim, *depending on your driving style*, you might want to stick with a 275 tire. in some circumstances, it also doesn't make any sense to lift the back of the car just to get a bigger tire under there.


It makes perfect sense to me to give your car a little added height in the rear when installing wheels and tires that are much larger then factory OEMs. The stock rear springs 04-06 GTOs suck and I have seen a lot of these cars with lower then normal rear end height due to sagging springs. I am adding Pedders springs that will give me an additional 1 to 1.5 inches of added clearence. Also getting the fender lips trimmed for extra room for my 285s.
The shape and design of Nitto Drag Radial should leave me with enough room as if I was running Normal 275 street tires. They have a fairly low profile


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> ehhhhhhh..... that is a very general statement because stock is +48MM. with a +40, or even a +42 (which a lot of aftermarket rims seem to be) you will rub pretty bad.
> 
> you would want around a +52MM to have optimum fit.
> 
> also with a 9.5" rim, *depending on your driving style*, you might want to stick with a 275 tire. in some circumstances, it also doesn't make any sense to lift the back of the car just to get a bigger tire under there.


I agree, a higher offset would be ideal if you can find a wheel that offers an offset higher than +45. Most aftermarket 18x9.5 wheels have either a +25mm offset or +45mm offset. +45 would be a good offset for this application since his fenders have already been modified and the fact that Nitto tires typically run a little smaller in size when compared to other brands.


----------

